# 不甘心



## JapanForever

Hi there,
I would like to know about this sentence: what does 不甘心 mean there? 
不甘心的他打算先行逃走.
If a context is needed, there is this sentence right before.
却没想最终自己反倒被一直轻视小看的美铃最强的一刀给打成了重伤，懒惰整个头部被切成两半，妹妹所在的那部分义体直接消失了. 不甘心的他打算先行逃走, 却遭到了栞的拦截，最终被栞所击败。 
Does it mean "hurt" or something?
Thanks for your answers. (that's from a visual novel, where the character shares a body with his sister for fight. 栞 and 美铃 are names of others characters).


----------



## Daniela.w

not reconciled to; not resigned to 
here means ：not take one's defeat lying down


----------



## SuperXW

Yeah. 不甘心 is a common expression in Chinese, meaning "unwilling to accept one's failure".


----------



## JapanForever

So he didn't want to take one failure because his sister had been cut down?


----------



## SuperXW

JapanForever said:


> So he didn't want to take one failure because his sister had been cut down?


Not sure...The complicated relationships and feelings in your story is out of my imagination...


----------



## transform

When you feel 不甘心的 about something, you think it is not satisfactory or it could have turned out to be better than it is


----------



## 维尼爱蜂蜜

my suggestion is: don't learn chinese from those cyber novels. sometimes they're written in bad chinese. 
you can read them for fun, but don't bother to break down the grammar.


----------



## JapanForever

Oh I see. Well thanks for the advice


----------



## benjamincai

Actually I cannot understand what the content is talking about 
不甘心 as other said is mean unwilling to accept the failure. However, I cannot quite understand this paragraph...
How do one cut into half 
But 不甘心的他打算先行逃走 itself you can understand it as "although he is not willing to accept the failure, he is planning to escape first."


----------



## JapanForever

Actually, the character was a boss of a vn so...there were two siblings in the same being and had two heads showing each siblings. When he had been defeated he had his head cut in half.


----------



## SuperXW

benjamincai said:


> Actually I cannot understand what the content is talking about
> 不甘心 as other said is mean unwilling to accept the failure. However, I cannot quite understand this paragraph...
> How do one cut into half
> But 不甘心的他打算先行逃走 itself you can understand it as "although he is not willing to accept the failure, he is planning to escape first."


I often see some awkward translations in which they directly use the foreign language's sentence structures without modification. This could be the case.
Maybe a correct translation should be: 他虽心有不甘，但仍决定先行逃走。
Awkward translation: 不甘心的他打算先行逃走。
One significant reason is that we use attributive clauses differently in different languages, but amateur translators often don't know to change the sentence structures.


----------



## BODYholic

SuperXW said:


> Awkward translation: 不甘心的他打算先行逃走。



I just want to elaborate a bit more on the awkwardness of this sentence.

Firstly, I have to read the sentence 2 passes to get it right. In my first attempt, I, mentally, injected a pause after 的 -> 不甘心的  /  他打算先行逃走 but it sounded weird.

I got it right in my second attempt, 不甘心的他  /  打算先行逃走。


The sentence structure is elegant but not idiomatic. I dare say no native speakers talk this way in daily life. 

Nevertheless, your sentence immediately reminds me of a poem penned by Xu Zhimo, a renowned Chinese poet.
悄悄的我走了，   (Note: The "悄悄的" describes "走", not "我". Hence, 悄悄的 / 我走了. This probably explains the mix-up I had earlier.)
正如我悄悄的來；
我揮一揮衣袖，
不帶走一片雲彩。
---- *再别康橋*


----------



## benjamincai

BODYholic said:


> I just want to elaborate a bit more on the awkwardness of this sentence.
> 
> Firstly, I have to read the sentence 2 passes to get it right. In my first attempt, I, mentally, injected a pause after 的 -> 不甘心的  /  他打算先行逃走 but it sounded weird.
> 
> I got it right in my second attempt, 不甘心的他  /  打算先行逃走。
> 
> 
> The sentence structure is elegant but not idiomatic. I dare say no native speakers talk this way in daily life.
> 
> Nevertheless, your sentence immediately reminds me of a poem penned by Xu Zhimo, a renowned Chinese poet.
> 悄悄的我走了，   (Note: The "悄悄的" describes "走", not "我". Hence, 悄悄的 / 我走了. This probably explains the mix-up I had earlier.)
> 正如我悄悄的來；
> 我揮一揮衣袖，
> 不帶走一片雲彩。
> ---- *再别康橋*



Actually 不甘心的他打算先行逃走 is grammatically correct.
Because you add 的 and 不甘心的 is an adj to describe 他.
However, just native won't say like this.


----------



## xiaolijie

I think 不甘心的 might have come directly from "reluctantly" or some such adverb:
不甘心的  他打算先行逃走
Reluctantly, he planned his escape...


----------



## Daniela.w

xiaolijie said:


> I think 不甘心的 might have come directly from "reluctantly" or some such adverb:
> 不甘心的 他打算先行逃走
> Reluctantly, he planned his escape...


no, i believe not the same meaning in this sentance.


----------



## xiaolijie

Hi Daniela,
Thanks for your comment. It would be even more helpful if you'd offer reasons for your comment or alternative suggestions. 

Edit: Note the "Edit Post" for editting your post. Please do not make new posts just because of some mistakes in your posts. Use the "Edit Post" button to edit your posts, just like what I'm doing now


----------



## tarlou

I think "Reluctantly, he planned his escape" has the same meaning as the Chinese sentence. But grammatically they are different,
不甘心的他打算现行逃走 is "He, who is reluctant, planned to escape."
And I don't think this is bad Chinese. It's just not oral. (The first sentence 却没想最终自己反倒被一直轻视小看的美铃最强的一刀给打成了重伤 is bad indeed...)


----------



## JapanForever

So it means reluctant actually? It looks like 不甘心的 definitely describes 他 as being placed before


----------



## tarlou

The meaning of 不甘心 was explained in the previous posts. It means "not so happy with the current failure".

I thought "reluctant" was something very similar, but maybe there are some differences... Strictly speaking, the Chinese sentence means "he was reluctant to accept the failure, and he escaped", but without a context the English sentence mostly means "he was reluctant to escape". Maybe there are some differences between the two meanings, depending on why he escaped (simply running away from failure, or seeking opportunities for future success?). I guess there is no need to be too strict with this...


----------

